# Changing face of irritable bowel syndrome



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

World J Gastroenterol 2006 January 7*Changing face of irritable bowel syndrome*http://www.wjgnet.com/1007-9327/12/1.aspfascinating!


----------

